# Game Thread: Detroit @ Memphis



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Detroit Pistons (10-9) vs. Memphis Grizzlies (8-13)*

Time: 8:00 PM
Date: Dec. 11, 2004
Venue: The Pyramid
ESPN

*Starting Lineups:*











































































Both teams are coming off losses from the prior day and look to rebound (obviously) with a win. Despite their record, the Grizzlies are a dangerous who I believe could play with the best teams in the league on any given night. They've struggled so far, but like every other team this year we'll probaly get their best effort. It's going to be a tough game to win. I assume Dice and Sheed will give it a go with our next game not until Wednesday, we'll need them against a deep Grizzlies team.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmm.. I don't know who to root against. The Pistons, or my previous most hated team, i.e., Memphis.

Maybe a nuke will just drop on the arena. j/k


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe a nuke will just drop on the arena. j/k


:laugh:


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

If we play without sheed, dice, and delfino, its not going to be easy pulling out a win over the grizzlies on the road judging from our last performance without them.

At least the Grizzlies beat the Hawks :upset:

I assume Ben will try and contain Gasol??


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I got the impression from the papers today that Sheed and Dyess won't play, and Delfino just had arthroscopic surgery.

Ronald Dupree has been activated.

If Sheed and Dyess are out, I think we could see Darko get his first start tonight. I think Elden works better in the second group because those backup guards need someone they can rely on in the post. Darko seems comfortable out there, but that second group really needs a big guy they can run their offense through and the means Elden. When we're this shorthanded, he's probably a better fit with the first unit and defensively would actually probably be a better matchup.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I see Sheed is in. Did the pregame mention if Dice is going to play?

Delfino is hurt an awful lot...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Dyess is out.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed yells "the ball aint gon lie!" from the bench. :laugh:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Is there a worse point guard on the break than Lindsey Hunter? When was the last time he actually ran one successfully.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I'll trade that two we missed out on for the three everytime. Lindsey looks like he's going to have a good game tonight, Earl Watson and Antonio Burks aren't exactly good ballhandlers. Even though I think the former will be a good player.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Is there a worse point guard on the break than Lindsey Hunter? When was the last time he actually ran one successfully.


You know I typed then then deleted the whole thing because he was playing good defense. But i feel you. He either passes too late, passes to the wrong guy, or turns it over.

Ya boy Darvin is in...


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

how we doing? courtside scoreboard is down.

edit: nm they got it back up pistons up


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Ya boy Darvin is in...


And holding his own, he's playing well.

Wait, nevermind.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This is one of those annoying arenas that plays music ALL game long, even when the ball is in play.

God I hate that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Us thinking alike is starting to scare me a little...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Haha. Larry just intimidated them into giving us the ball.

Calling all the assistants over was priceless.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

When did Stromile Swift learn to shoot, he's hit a couple of those already.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Haven't you learned? That happens when teams play us.

Usually when Ben misses a FT that badly, he usually dominates defensively for a stretch.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> Usually when Ben misses a FT that badly, he usually dominates defensively for a stretch.


His free throw ineptitude has been comical this year. He's shooting about the same percentage, but it's like either he makes it or he misses everything. Almost no in between.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

For the first time since preseason Rip is starting to show his three point range again. He's making everything.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Offensive basket interference? These guys do realize they legalized the dunk in like 1940 right?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

How are they going to put Gasol on the free throw line there? After passing the ball Earl Watson just completely shoved Chauncey out of the play.

Laimbeer said it earlier, they don't have a veteran ref out there and they have NO handle on what's going on.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Watson just did the same thing to Tayshaun that he did to Chauncey earlier. He pass the ball and then just goes runs into the first guy he can find. Thankfully they caught him that time.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

How are they going to call Dupree for that when Battier has been ALL over everyone's back this quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Darko showing he will be one of the better passng bigs in the league.

These refs are clueless. I usually refrain from blaming things on the refs, but this is ridiculous. They can't even keep count of the fouls.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

These officials have NO idea what is going on. Now Larry has to go and tell them how many fouls have been called.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Whatever station is playing this game is the one I get. Darko's pass to Wallace was killer, but HTML boxscore doesn't say Darko's got an assist.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I know, I feel bad making 5 posts in a row about the refs, but they have been THAT bad. Not just bad calls, but they look like they have no idea what is going on.

That was a sweet pass by Darko. He's also grabbed some rebounds in traffic. He's been looking more and more comfortable every game.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

dunked!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Sheed came to play tonight. Now there is something Lindsey does well -- play defense. He can't run a break to save his life, but he can play D.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Rasheed Wallace with two great back to back three's.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

SHEED!!!!

Two big three's in a row. Memphis is falling apart.

They didn't give Darko credit for his assist. Score keeper was probably too busy flipping through his CD collection to see what song they were going to play next.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Pistons should either:

1. go down low to Sheed

2. Post Tay up on Mike Miller


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Memphis just had the sloppiest possession I've seen in quite some time. Sign of fatigue.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ben has 6 blocks Andrei Kirilenko style.

And by that I mean for some reason Memphis jups keeps taking it right at him, at one point do you learn to swing the ball away.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

They blew that one on Gasol big time.

Where has the offense gone?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> The Pistons should either:
> 
> 1. go down low to Sheed
> ...


Not working and they won't try the second. Go to Rip off a screen.

We're down 5 now and just called a TO. You can pretty much expect a basket here or a pretty good look after a LB timeout.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chauncey gets a chance at redemption after taking a horrible shot.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Is that black ref the ref that made all those horrible calls against down the stretch of games last year?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

omg that turnover...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ughhh.

That. was. awful.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

When it's ample time to shoot, why shoot a three? There's always a better shot available.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That's 2 bad threes in the last minute. Our execution has been so terrible all game. We're flirting with being held under 70 after being held to 74 last night by the worst defensive team in the NBA.

Oh man. And I thought Sheed's first 3 was bad.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Poor decisions down the stretch decided this game. The last minute of this game , possession wise, was terrible.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

ffs. 72-68

this one is going to hurt a lot.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't think we got off a good shot in the final two minutes of the game. The Pistons have noone to blame but themselves for this one.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

That was wack. That's all I can say.

On (maybe) a bright side, when Darko was in the game we were ahead. Take Darko out and we lose the lead, something to think about.

I am still waiting for an amazing stretch of a few games that lets the league know we didn't forget that we are the returning champs.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Poor decisions down the stretch decided this game. The last minute of this game , possession wise, was terrible.


The whole game was terrible. Just like last game. 

I hate to say it but I think certain guys on our team are playing for the allstar game. I mean, Rip Hamilton has never dribbled around as much as he has this year. He had a great playoffs and is a guy we want leading the team in shots, but it looks like he thinks he's Kobe and has the greenlight to dribble out the possession and then just take any shot. He's scoring more, but he needs to get back to coming off screens and making cuts. What's made he and Chauncey such a great backcourt in the past is Chauncey can look to make a play with the ball in his hands at the same time Rip looks to make a play without the ball.

And speaking of Chauncey, it seems like he's had Tayshaun Prince syndrome all year. He never looks to score, doesn't dribble drive, and just chills out at the 3 point line all game. He needs to get more agressive.

Watch as we play mediocre for the first half of the season and then go on a tear after the all-star break.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I don't think we got off a good shot in the final two minutes of the game. The Pistons have noone to blame but themselves for this one.


I agree. But the 2 points they took away from Rasheed on that dunk would have helped at the end.

We didn't deserve that game though. Winning it wouldn't have made me feel any better about how we played.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Random notes:

Only 4 bench points tonight. We're missing McDyess.

San Antonio scored 69 points in the first half tonight. That's more than we scored all game.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. But the 2 points they took away from Rasheed on that dunk would have helped at the end.


It was the right call. It's in the rule book. Rasheed's head was in the net and the ball bounced off of it, so it's offensive basket interference. It's the same thing if Rasheed were to have dunked it with one hand, and for whatever reason, used his other hand to tap the ball back out of the basket before it left the net. Good call by the officials.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The Pistons should've won this game period. There is no excuse or reason that they shouldn't have won, shorthanded or not.

For the season as a whole, I'll just continue to preach continuity or the lack of it for the Pistons, so far this season. We have way too many injuries, suspensions, etc. and we haven't been able to settle down and just learn each others games. I made a post about it about a week and a half ago.

Like I said no excuse for tonight though, we should've had it.

Another random note:

We went 6:41 in the fourth without a basket. During that time Memphis went on a 10-0 run.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> It was the right call. It's in the rule book. Rasheed's head was in the net and the ball bounced off of it, so it's offensive basket interference. It's the same thing if Rasheed were to have dunked it with one hand, and for whatever reason, used his other hand to tap the ball back out of the basket before it left the net. Good call by the officials.


I don't know where you got that, but this is from the NBA rulebook:



> RULE NO. 11-BASKETBALL INTERFERENCE-GOALTENDING
> 
> 
> Section I-A Player Shall Not:
> ...


It says nothing about touching a ball after it passes through the cylinder.

That should have been 2 points. I mean, think about it. How can you goal tend a shot after it already goes in.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know where you got that, but this is from the NBA rulebook:
> ...


Because the ball hasn't gone all the way through. It was still in the net, therefore it is offensive goaltending to tap it back out. I know, it doesn't make sense when there's know way it can possibly pop back out on it's own, but it is a rule. It's happened twice at my high school games this season already. I started freaking out when the announcers said it should've been 2 points, because my team didn't get them when this happened. High school and NBA are two different levels, but go basically by the same rule book.

Doesn't matter. It was only 2 points and we won by 4.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

2 points makes a huge difference in this game down the stretch. We were down two when Rasheed decided to shoot that three (I have no idea why). If we have that plus two, we take a totally different shot, even though our play down the stretch suggest otherwise. It's still not to blame for the loss though.

I'm thinking the right call was made on Sheed. If a Memphis player would've hit it out, it would've been defensive goaltending, so I would think the same would hold true if an offensive player hits it out like Sheed did.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Another random note:

The Bulls bench scored 51 points tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> This is one of those annoying arenas that plays music ALL game long, even when the ball is in play.
> 
> God I hate that.


No, it's one of those awesome, state-of-the-art arenas where the fans stay in their seats and keep their personal belongings to themselves.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

All I know is that in the NBA rule book it says it is goaltending to touch a ball with a hand that is THROUGH the basket ring. No part of Sheed's body went through the rim or touched the net.

The ball went through and bounced off of Sheed's head which was NOT touching the net. It just happened to go back up through the net, but at that point this doesn't even matter because he has already scored the 2 points. That's why I don't think it would even be goaltending on Memphis because the moment the ball goes through the cylinder it is a dead ball.

There is no way you will convince me that was goaltending and there is also nothing in the NBA rulebook under goaltending rules that say it is.

I refuse to ever blame a loss on something that happens in the 3rd quarter. But that was a baloney call.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those awesome, state-of-the-art arenas where the fans stay in their seats and keep their personal belongings to themselves.


No need to be a dick.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Offensive basket interference? These guys do realize they legalized the dunk in like 1940 right?


You did see the ball bounce off Rasheed's head and pop out before it went throught the net, right?

Offensive basket interference, although it's pretty rare to see.

The same thing happened to Charlie Villenueva last year. Dunked the ball, and it popped out due to bouncing off his head. Rasheed's head came up into the net, because of his height. The ball not going in due to that constitutes part of the player's person preventing the ball from going in. That's not a basket.

Rasheed did lay it in pretty gently next time in a similar situation.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those awesome, state-of-the-art arenas where the fans stay in their seats and keep their personal belongings to themselves.


:laugh:


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 2 points makes a huge difference in this game down the stretch. We were down two when Rasheed decided to shoot that three (I have no idea why).


Perhaps the decision to shoot that three had a bit to do with the fact that it was a set play coming out of a timeout. 

Blame Larry for that on.

It was a good play and the shot was relatively open, it was simply a missed shot. What were truly horrible shots were the forced fast break miss by Billups and the off balanced heave from behind the arc by Billups around the minute mark.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Because the ball hasn't gone all the way through. It was still in the net, therefore it is offensive goaltending to tap it back out. I know, it doesn't make sense when there's know way it can possibly pop back out on it's own, but it is a rule. It's happened twice at my high school games this season already. I started freaking out when the announcers said it should've been 2 points, because my team didn't get them when this happened. High school and NBA are two different levels, but go basically by the same rule book.


This is correct.

It's only the second time I've ever seen it, but the officials have made the same (correct) call both times.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> Perhaps the decision to shoot that three had a bit to do with the fact that it was a set play coming out of a timeout.
> Blame Larry for that on. It was a good play and the shot was relatively open, it was simply a missed shot.


Were you in the huddle? Do you know that that was the set play? I have my doubts. I seriously have doubts that LB wrote up a play for Sheed to shoot a three with 12 seconds left with us down 2. Whether or not that was the set play is speculation right now. Regardless I won't blame LB because he isn't the one who took the shot, Sheed did. I doubt that Sheed does everything LB tells him to do, so he had free will to look for a better shot. Which he obviously didn't.



> What were truly horrible shots were the forced fast break miss by Billups and the off balanced heave from behind the arc by Billups around the minute mark.



I pretty much already said that.



> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I don't think we got off a good shot in the final two minutes of the game. The Pistons have noone to blame but themselves for this one.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> The same thing happened to Charlie Villenueva last year. Dunked the ball, and it popped out due to bouncing off his head. Rasheed's head came up into the net, because of his height. The ball not going in due to that constitutes part of the player's person preventing the ball from going in. That's not a basket.


The NBA and NCAA are not the same thing.

The NCAA actually DOES have a rule against this sort of thing under the goaltending section. That's why Charlie Villenueva had it called on him. I'm guessing high school has the same rule.



> Art. 4. When the violation results from touching the ball while it is in
> the basket after entering from below, no points shall be scored and the
> ball shall be awarded to the opponent at a designated spot nearest to
> where the violation occurred.


This rule is not in the NBA rulebook.

And they just showed it on ESPN, Sheed's head never touched the net nor was at a level with the net, the ball came down, hit his head, then went back up.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

How can you say Rasheed's head wasn't in the net? It was. It sure looked like it on that replay.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> Were you in the huddle? Do you know that that was the set play? I have my doubts. I seriously have doubts that LB wrote up a play for Sheed to shoot a three with 12 seconds left with us down 2. Whether or not that was the set play is speculation right now. Regardless I won't blame LB because he isn't the one who took the shot, Sheed did. I doubt that Sheed does everything LB tells him to do, so he had free will to look for a better shot. Which he obviously didn't.


After the game Larry said Sheed had a good look (which it was)and he wasn't mad about it. But I can't imagine he was too thrilled.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> How can you say Rasheed's head wasn't in the net? It was. It sure looked like it on that replay.


Um, because it wasn't? Watch it again.

I really don't even care though. It doesn't even matter. It was just a weird play.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Um, because it wasn't? Watch it again.
> ...


It was a weird play, but I figured it was a given that it should be offensive goaltending. It makes sense that it would be, but at the same time it doesn't because there's no way the ball would have popped back out on it's own. :whoknows:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> The NBA and NCAA are not the same thing.
> ...


For now, I'd suggest looking harder. Or perhaps the NBA doesn't have it in the rulebook, because they'd assume that it's common sense that if the ball doesn't go through the net, it's not a basket. :whoknows:



> And they just showed it on ESPN, Sheed's head never touched the net nor was at a level with the net, the ball came down, hit his head, then went back up.


I was at the game. And from the many, many replays shown on the Jumbotron (in slow-motion, no less), Rasheed's head _was_ in the net. The ball never came through the net. Not only was Rasheed _touching_ the net, he was moving the net. 

It's ridiculous for me to read something saying that this isn't what happened. I will be watching for the replay on ESPNEWS.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> After the game Larry said Sheed had a good look (which it was)and he wasn't mad about it. But I can't imagine he was too thrilled.


That's cool, but like I said I won't blame Larry for Rasheed Wallace taking a three. There's a difference between a good look and a good shot.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> It was a weird play, but I figured it was a given that it should be offensive goaltending. It makes sense that it would be, but at the same time it doesn't because there's no way the ball would have popped back out on it's own. :whoknows:


I guess the way I look at is once the ball passes through the plane of the cylinder it is a score. After you score the ball is dead. And if the ball is dead you can't interfere with it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's one of those awesome, state-of-the-art arenas where the fans stay in their seats and keep their personal belongings to themselves.



Rawse, you're a funny guy, but that was your funniest comment ever. (10/10 ownage)


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> That's cool, but like I said I won't blame Larry for Rasheed Wallace taking a three. There's a difference between a good look and a good shot.


Agree.

I want to know whatever happened to giving the ball to Chauncey when we need a score. He has more game winning shots in the last 2 years than anybody in the league, yet this year Sheed or Rip always take the last shot.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> Agree.
> ...


Yup, I said that yesterday (I think). Under Carlisle we went to Chauncey basically everytime, under LB it's been Rip or Sheed, like you said. I think Chauncey had a stretch where he hit two GW's in a row or two of them within a week.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

From my observations I think that the Pistons problems are a bit more then many here are willing to admit.

The starters are logging playoff minutes in December and the Pistons do not have one player capable of beating people off of the dribble consistently and creating for others. Everything comes so hard for the Pistons on offence.

Everything is either coming off of down screens or high pick and pop plays. Nothing is quick hitting and the bench provides absolutely nothing offensively (particularly from the perimeter). 

A quick penetrating type player with range off the bench would do wonders for the Pistons. A player like Mike James, Damon Jones or Rafer Alston. Perhaps even an Eddie House. 

If the Pistons had a PG like Kidd (that’s most teams) or even a Tinsley or Knight it would do wonders for their offence.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I think the Pistons think they can just mail it in for the regular season and decide to show up for the playoffs. That's not going to work.

As a Cubs fan I think they did the same thing. They expected to cruise into the playoffs and then they can pick it up during the postseason. As we know, the Cubs missed the playoffs.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Were you in the huddle? Do you know that that was the set play? I have my doubts. I seriously have doubts that LB wrote up a play for Sheed to shoot a three with 12 seconds left with us down 2. Whether or not that was the set play is speculation right now. Regardless I won't blame LB because he isn't the one who took the shot, Sheed did. I doubt that Sheed does everything LB tells him to do, so he had free will to look for a better shot. Which he obviously didn't.


I have the game on TiVo and it is rather obvious to see that it was a set play. The fact that he ran off of a pick set in the out of bounds formation then preceded to shoot off the catch should be evidence enough. It is not as though he caught the ball and created for himself. 

Perhaps Rasheed taking a three was not intended but the play was definitely drawn up to get him a shot in the right corner.

Do I have to be in the huddle to be able to read the player formations? It is only the same play Larry ran twice down the stretch of the Charlotte game.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> From my observations I think that the Pistons problems are a bit more then many here are willing to admit.
> 
> The starters are logging playoff minutes in December and the Pistons do not have one player capable of beating people off of the dribble consistently and creating for others. Everything comes so hard for the Pistons on offence.
> ...


Well, the starters are logging heavy minutes because nobody is healthy.

Our two best bench players, Antonio McDyess and Carlos Delfino are both injured and we've only played 3 or 4 games all year where the whole rotation has been healthy.

Billups can consistantly take people off the dribble, he's just not doing it. Last year he was near the top of the league in free throw attempts because he was always penetrating and letting things develop from there. For whatever reason, that's just not happening this year. The ball isn't moving as well and everyone is just playing one on one.

But really, this is nothing new, they weren't exactly a great offensive team last year either.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think every Pistons fan knows our bench has been a problem and will continue to be if we don't get it together. Joe D. probaly realizes this and will probaly look to make a move near the deadline if the trend continues. On the flip side we do have Dice and Delfino who can provide some scoring off the bench.

Our offense is having the same problems it did last year -- scoring droughts. We aren't going to turn into the Dallas Mavericks over the course of one season. The only real problem I see for the team is the bench, if they don't improve dramatically by season's end we're in a world of trouble. Seeing that we have the same starters that we had last season, I see no problem with the starters that's not curable. I do however agree that they are exserting too much energy.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> I have the game on TiVo and it is rather obvious to see that it was a set play.
> ...


Well until I have the option of TiVo it is speculation IMO. Like I said a couple posts earlier, there is a difference between a good look and a good shot. Sheed took a bad shot for the circumstances and I pretty much stand by that. There's no need to take a three when you're down two with 12 seconds left. It would've been great had it gone in, but I'd rather have some other type of shot to go up than a Sheed three pointer.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

I didn't see the game but that sounds like a stupid rule. Offensive goaltending? How the hell does that get called when we don't even call traveling? Especially considering how unintentional it was.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Another terrible loss.

Memphis was struggling almost as bad as Denver was when they licked us good. Just add it on to the list of bad teams that either beat us or pushed us to the absolute limit.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Come on, tell me that's not a bucket.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Another terrible loss.
> 
> Memphis was struggling almost as bad as Denver was when they licked us good. Just add it on to the list of bad teams that either beat us or pushed us to the absolute limit.


Huh?

We're 3-1 in our last four.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a bucket.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what happened? The ball bounced out?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> So what happened? The ball bounced out?


Bounced off his head before going through the net and popped out back through the rim.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

ofcourse. because had his head not been in the way, there would have been a chance of the ball deciding to slide back out :yes:


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh?
> ...


The Grizzlies had won 3 of their last 10 games entering the game against the Pistons. That's struggling.

Right now, Memphis is not a very good team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> The Grizzlies had won 3 of their last 10 games entering the game against the Pistons. That's struggling.
> ...


We're also 110-162 since moving to Memphis. I guess you can say we're in a slump.

Over the past four games, Memphis has played pretty well. We have also won our past two home games convincingly prior to the Detroit game. 

We're not playing playoff basketball, but to say we're a "bad team" is ignorant, and it sounds like sour grapes.


----------

